# my new girls!!!! :)



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

hi i got some new mice yesterday they are does and they are sooooo sweet i love them to pieces!!! im not sure what variety they are??

here they are!

talula










josie










the two together










hope you like them 

laura x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i shouldnt really give advice on colour cause im crap, but i think josie is a broken agouti.
not sure about the first one?! x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Josie is an agouti broken and not sure about talula I'm not good with the paler colours they all look too similar to me!

One of my first mice is an agouti broken, I still have her in my retirement tank, she is ancient and decrepid but its a lovely colour for brokens.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

yay! got one right!  talula is difficult, i think shes a....


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a long haired baby that is identicle to Josie, so this thread has helped me too :mrgreen: I have a little agouti broken doe 

I can't help either on the first one, they grey areas appear to be ticked?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the other is a stone broken.


----------

